# Je hais et pourtant j'aime



## Bronx09

Bonjour à tous. Je voudrais me faire tatouer ces phrases en italien : 

*"Je hais et pourtant j'aime. Pourquoi j'agis ainsi, tu pourrais te le demander.   
Je ne sais pas, mais c'est ainsi que je le ressens et cela me déchire."*

Comment la traduirez-vous ? Merci


----------



## frugnaglio

Ciao. Tu veux la traduction de ces vers éxactement, ou de l'original latin?


----------



## Bronx09

Bonjour frugnaglio, exactement de ces vers.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Bronx.
La mia proposta:
Je hais et pourtant j'aime. Pourquoi j'agis ainsi, tu pourrais te le demander. Je ne sais pas, mais c'est ainsi que je le ressens et cela me déchire.
Odio eppure amo. Perché lo faccio, potresti chiederti. Non lo so, ma è ciò che provo e che mi strazia.

Per comodità, ecco l'originale latino con la traduzione (Wiki):
Odi et amo. Quare id faciam, fortasse requiris. Nescio, sed fieri sentio et excrucior. 
(Odio e amo. Per quale motivo io lo faccia, forse ti chiederai. Non lo so, ma sento che accade, e mi tormento.)


----------



## frugnaglio

Minima differenza dalla versione di Necsus:
Odio eppure amo. Perché lo faccio, potresti chiederti. Non lo so, ma è ciò che sento, e mi strazia.


----------



## Bronx09

Grazie mille


----------

